# Got one finished



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Cocobola Polaris (rollerball or Gel not sure can't remember) click pen. After the 3rd try. Got a duck call on the lathe now.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' pen, Bobby... Man, we're gonna be drowning in Cocobolo, thanks to DD.. 

I feel your pain on putting together those clickers...Did some a few months back for DIL and think I skrewed up the first 2 or 3 too... So simple when ya finally get it figured out but a booger out of the box...I've never seen a Polaris 'clicker'...Sumthin' new ???

Ya got my imagination running rampant with that "duck on the lathe" comment.


I've just blown the last 3 hours trying to turn an all axis antler El Grande biggie. I surrender..blew out 3 blanks of antler.. Guess those huge tubes are more than the antler would take...they REALLY heated up while turning and sanding..Back to what I know how to do now...but just can't help trying something new now and then ... Oh, well...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Good lookin' pen, Bobby... Man, we're gonna be drowning in Cocobolo, thanks to DD..
> 
> I feel your pain on putting together those clickers...Did some a few months back for DIL and think I skrewed up the first 2 or 3 too... So simple when ya finally get it figured out but a booger out of the box...I've never seen a Polaris 'clicker'...Sumthin' new ???
> 
> ...


Wet sand and slow down, then they don't heat up so much.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

That is some very nice work. :cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Wet sand and slow down, then they don't heat up so much.


Thanx for tip..been dry sanding to 600 and wet sanding to 12,000..BUT at 2500 rpm.. I'll back her down a little...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Got a duck on the lathe now.


WOW, what kind of mandrel do you use for that !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is what happens when you sand a duck or in this case a chicken too fast.:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice clicker Bobby!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just wrote a note for my wife with it. My personal pen has just changed. Man this thing writes smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nice clucker

pens nice also lol


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Bobby*

Nice pen Bobby that piece of wood did'nt have a lot of grain thou did it,Man it sure is hot down here in Concan i'm going to have to set up a shop here i miss my lathe !!!!!!!


----------

